# Spray Painting Kayak Camo



## Sand Man (Sep 18, 2008)

I have a red heritage marquesa and I want to take it duck hunting allot this year, so I want to camo it out. I was hoping to see if yall knew if I needed a special kind of paint or primer, or any other tips yall might have for turning my yak into a duck hunting machine.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

The Fusion paint seems to work really well on plastic.....even have camo colors.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Surface preperation is important. Scrub it clean of all dirt. Get a good strong degreaser from autozone, scrub it down again. If you want to you can sand the surface of your kayak to give the paint more to grab on to, sanding also reduces the shine from your yak. Paint choice: bottom line is no consumer grade paint adheres well to flexable surfaces, high impact and friction areas. Then the effects of sun light, salt, sand, mud, and temperatures will also punish the paint. So my advice would be to use cheap exterior house paint, and touch up the paint job often. I also wouldnt paint a detailed grass pattern. Instead, paint it like mud and muddy water, then use some type of portable blind, or even just a grass mat to cover up with.

You may want to try shooting some clays while in your kayak, might give you some ideas.


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

Make sure you prime the plastic prior to painting. I painted mine and the next day most of the paint peeled off. I just used the camo spray paint you buy at Home Depot. On mine I put down a base coat of olive green and alternated dark brown/light brown stripes. The paint will peel off somewhat with use and abuse but it wont effect being concealed unless your kayak is a bright color underneath the paint. 

I just use mine to get to and from places to hunt. The few shots I have taken while sitting in the kayak have been uncomfortable at best.


----------



## Sand Man (Sep 18, 2008)

thanks for the tips, how do yall secure your gun to you or the kayak when your paddeling to make sure it doesnt go overboard, any other tips on how to secure brush or anything to kayak would also be very helpful


----------



## RubenZamora (Oct 19, 2005)

I've never had good luck painting plastic. What about CAMO TAPE? Or just go get it Line-X in like a muddy brown color.


----------



## Quackerbox (Feb 6, 2006)

camo clad


----------



## bluegill addict (Aug 13, 2005)

I just lay my gun beside me in a floating gun case. Never had any problems.


----------



## davidb (May 10, 2006)

I agree with the others. The paint won't last regardless of how well you prep. Other options. Stick on camo wrap. Cheaper Than Dirt had some in desert awhile back. Temp. paint or mud the kayak over.

On my sons yellow kayak we made a burlap cover then put leafy-flage and grass under two stem to stern bungees. Once this is fully grassed it disappears and can be used as a blind. On dry spots we hide the yaks and set up buckets in the native vegetation, this works great when Ducks become blind shy.


----------



## Freshwaterman (May 21, 2004)

> this works great when Ducks become blind shy


Blinds that stick 8' outta the water are SO obvious. Unless, of course you're a stupid diver. lol


----------



## Dead Wait (Mar 8, 2005)

Come on fella's. Surely there's someone on here with alittle grafity back ground experience. Noone want's to show there camoed out Yak.


----------



## huntvizsla (Dec 31, 2006)

Here is a site that has some cool homemade boat blinds and non-motorized hunting rigs. Some of the boats are not so great, but should help generate ideas.

http://www.ratemyduckboat.com

Off subject:Look for the big diver/sea duck rig, it looks like the boats used on D-Day, that thing is awesome, its painted to look like rocks, got me thinking how good camo doesnt neccessarily need to be based on vegetation.


----------

